# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Helsinki - Porvoo

## Andelin

Porvoon Liikenne haluaa siirtää iltavuoronsa linjalta 861 Hki-motari-Porvoo linjalle 848 Hki-Pasila-motari-Söderkulla-Porvoo 1.6.2015 alkaen.

Kunnianhimoinen motariohjelma ei yhden talven aikana ollut niin tuottoisa varsinkaan arki-iltojen osalta, mutta toivottavasti nyt vetää hieman paremmin.

----------


## Madmax

http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...0-98f0f1341067

Savonlinja haluaa lopettaa Pasilan vuoroja...

----------


## Andelin

> http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...0-98f0f1341067Savonlinja haluaa lopettaa Pasilan vuoroja...


... mutta Porvoon Liikenne on valmis ottamaan hoitaakseen nuo vuorot, ainakin kesään 2016 asti, jolloin arvioi tilanteen. Paketti vaatii yhden auton + kolmisen kuskia, kertovat koivistolaiset.

http://ostnyland.fi/lokalt/2015-10-1...ela-bolelinjen

----------


## Joonas Pio

Käytin viime ja tällä viikolla ensimmäistä kertaa Porvooseen muutettuani bussia Helsinki-Porvoo-välillä. Mietin eri vaihtoehtoja, mutta täytyy myöntää, että Porvoon Liikenne on niistä ylivoimaisin. Tiheä tarjonta, vaihtoyhteyden helppous paikallisliikenteeseen ja kokonaishinta ratkaisivat. Toki Onnibussilla tai Savonlinjalla olisi voinut päästä halvemmalla keskustaan, mutta kun siihen lisää paikallisbussin kolme euroa, tulee Porvoon Liikenteen yhdeksän euron lippu koko matkalle helposti halvemmaksi ja joka tapauksessa kätevämmäksi. Myös kalusto vie voiton Onnibussista ja osin myös Savonlinjasta. Tämän kokemuksen perusteella aion käyttää jatkossakin Porvoon Liikennettä Helsinkiin päin mennessäni.

Kysymys vielä: voiko paikkurista ostaa lipun suoraan Helsinkiin asti ja maksaako se saman yhdeksän euroa?

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBus on nyt lanseerannut oman 15.8. alkavan Helsinki - Porvoo -yhteytensä, Onniriderin. Tietoja löytyy sivustolta www.onnirider.com

Kausiliput ostetaan mobiilisovelluksella. Päivälippu maksaa 10 e, viikkolippu 40 e ja kuukausilippu 140 e. Sovelluksen kautta saa myös kertalippuja 6 euron hintaan.

Kuljettajalta lippuja saa sekä käteisellä että kortilla, 8 e/lippu tai 14 e/meno-paluu.

Porvoon Liikenne vastaa kilpailuun alentamalla kuukausilippunsa hintaa 250 eurosta 199 euroon.

----------


## kallio843

Tuo Onnirider ei ilmeisesti ole kovin hyvin käyntiin lähtenyt. Omien havaintojen mukaan aika väljää on ollut ja aggressiivinen markkinointi tehostaa mielikuvaa entisestään.

----------


## aki

Nyt OB:n sivuilla kerrotaan että yhtiö on kuljettanut Helsingin ja Porvoon välillä jo 175 000 asiakasta ja suunnittelee perustavansa Porvooseen oman yksikön. OB haluaa kiittää asiakkaitaan tarjoamalla kuukausilipun 79 hintaan kun lipun hankkii 24.10-6.11 välisenä aikana. Myös muut Hki-Porvoo-välin lipputuotteet ovat kyseisenä aikana alennuksessa.

Täytyy sanoa että jos tuo 79 kk-hinta tulisi pysyväksi, niin kannattaisi jo todellakin vakavasti harkita oman auton vaihtamista bussiin. Tiedä sitten kuinka paljon vakimatkustajia pitäisi olla jotta tuolla hinnalla voisi kannattavasti ajaa vakioliikennettä kyseisellä välillä ja nykyisellä vuorovälillä?

----------


## kallio843

Tiedä sitten miten tuo 157 000 on laskettu kun omien havaintojen mukaan f77:lla on ollut aina alle 15 ihmistä, jopa neljän aikaan iltapäivällä Kampista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tiedä sitten miten tuo 157 000 on laskettu kun omien havaintojen mukaan f77:lla on ollut aina alle 15 ihmistä, jopa neljän aikaan iltapäivällä Kampista.


Tiedote ei kerro, sisältääkö se matkustajat 1.7.2014 alkaen vai 15.8.2016 alkaen.

OB:n verkkokaupassa linjan F77 lähtöjä ei ole lainkaan myynnissä 10.1.2017 alkaen. Linjalta F10:kin on siitä alkaen myynnissä vain neljä lähtöä suuntaansa, kun nyt niitä on 8. Tämä ei tietysti välttämättä tarkoita, että noita oltaisiin lakkauttamassa, vaan voi olla että myynnistä vielä puuttuviin lähtöihin on tulossa muutoksia. Voihan olla, että esim. Porvoon linjan osalta johtopäätöksiä tehdään sitten, kun nähdään miten alekampanja vaikuttaa matkustajamääriin.

----------


## kallio843

> OB:n verkkokaupassa linjan F77 lähtöjä ei ole lainkaan myynnissä 10.1.2017 alkaen. Linjalta F10:kin on siitä alkaen myynnissä vain neljä lähtöä suuntaansa, kun nyt niitä on 8. Tämä ei tietysti välttämättä tarkoita, että noita oltaisiin lakkauttamassa, vaan voi olla että myynnistä vielä puuttuviin lähtöihin on tulossa muutoksia. Voihan olla, että esim. Porvoon linjan osalta johtopäätöksiä tehdään sitten, kun nähdään miten alekampanja vaikuttaa matkustajamääriin.


Vähän on semmonen kutina että yritetään nyt keinolla millä hyvänsä saada f77 edes nollatulokseen. Tuollaiset mittavat mainoskampanjat yleensä viestii siitä että homma ei tahdo pelittää ja nyt yritetään saada vaikka vähän väkisin ihmisiä kyytiin. Mitään ei tietenkään myönnetä mutta jos autot olisi alusta alkaen täynnä kulkeneet ja kilpailija olisi sen takia vaikeuksissa niin mitään perstappiolippuja ei tarvitsisi myydä. En alun alkaenkaan ole tähän oikein uskonut.

Tuo F10 ei ole myöskään oikein ottanut toimiakseen, mitä en ihmettele. Ei ennenkään Turusta ole suoraan kentälle tarvinnut telillä ajaa ja yleisesti kentälle menijöille hinta ei ratkaise vaan se että pääsee ylipäätään.

----------


## VHi

> Vähän on semmonen kutina että yritetään nyt keinolla millä hyvänsä saada f77 edes nollatulokseen. Tuollaiset mittavat mainoskampanjat yleensä viestii siitä että homma ei tahdo pelittää ja nyt yritetään saada vaikka vähän väkisin ihmisiä kyytiin. Mitään ei tietenkään myönnetä mutta jos autot olisi alusta alkaen täynnä kulkeneet ja kilpailija olisi sen takia vaikeuksissa niin mitään perstappiolippuja ei tarvitsisi myydä. En alun alkaenkaan ole tähän oikein uskonut.
> 
> Tuo F10 ei ole myöskään oikein ottanut toimiakseen, mitä en ihmettele. Ei ennenkään Turusta ole suoraan kentälle tarvinnut telillä ajaa ja yleisesti kentälle menijöille hinta ei ratkaise vaan se että pääsee ylipäätään.


Kysyin näistä lakkautuksista Facebookissa Onnin sivuilla, mutta mitään ei ole vastattu. Myöskään muualla en ole huomannut mitään mainintaa yhdestäkään lakkautetusta vuorosta. Toki niihin kehuihin ja muihin positiivisiin kommentteihin vastaillaan oitis.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kysyin näistä lakkautuksista Facebookissa Onnin sivuilla, mutta mitään ei ole vastattu. Myöskään muualla en ole huomannut mitään mainintaa yhdestäkään lakkautetusta vuorosta. Toki niihin kehuihin ja muihin positiivisiin kommentteihin vastaillaan oitis.


Onnibussilla on kaksi muutoshakemusta vetämässä 9.1.2017 alkaen. OnniBus.com Oy / Helsinki - Porvoo, pika https://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/...8-e2ee2771fa02 ja OnniBus.com Oy / Helsinki - Kotka, pika  https://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/...2-6775451050e2

----------


## kallio843

Aika kova on karsinta, mikä viittaa juuri tuohon mitä aikaisemmin olen maininnut. Koulujen lomien aikana kulkee kuitenkin myös työssä käyviä joten jos aamulla menee pari vuoroa ja illalla pari niin ei nyt suoranaisesti houkuttele kausilipun ostoon kun kilpailijalla menee parhaimmillaan 4 vuoroa tunnissa, myös loma-aikoina.

----------


## aki

> Aika kova on karsinta, mikä viittaa juuri tuohon mitä aikaisemmin olen maininnut. Koulujen lomien aikana kulkee kuitenkin myös työssä käyviä joten jos aamulla menee pari vuoroa ja illalla pari niin ei nyt suoranaisesti houkuttele kausilipun ostoon kun kilpailijalla menee parhaimmillaan 4 vuoroa tunnissa, myös loma-aikoina.


Porvoossa koulujen talviloma taitaa olla 20.2-24.2 ja tämän jälkeen seuraavaksi on vasta kesäloma 3.6 alkaen. Eihän sitä onnibussia ole pakko kesällä käyttää. Kesän ajan voi käyttää muita yhtiöitä jotka liikennöivät useammin. Hinta tietysti hieman kovempi mutta vastaavasti tarjontaa on enemmän.

----------


## JT

> Porvoossa koulujen talviloma taitaa olla 20.2-24.2 ja tämän jälkeen seuraavaksi on vasta kesäloma 3.6 alkaen. Eihän sitä onnibussia ole pakko kesällä käyttää. Kesän ajan voi käyttää muita yhtiöitä jotka liikennöivät useammin. Hinta tietysti hieman kovempi mutta vastaavasti tarjontaa on enemmän.


Selkeästi tällä hetkellä F77:ään käytetään vain olemassa oleva resurssi eli vapaa kapasiteetti, senhän Helkekin on todennut. Käytännössä iltaliikenne, viikonloppuliikenne ja kesäliikenne on siten aikalailla minimissä, koska silloin resursseja tarvitaan enemmän Onnibusin kaukoliikenteessä.

Talousteoreettisesti ollaan ns. rajakustannustasolla eli tarjonnan lisäämiseksi Helsingin ja Porvoon välille tarvitaan lisäuhrauksia eli toisin sanoen todennäköisesti kokonaan uutta kalustoa ja kuljettajia. Jos kampanja tuottaa hedelmää eli Helsingin ja Porvoon välille saadaan riittävä vakioasiakaskunta, voidaan mahdollisesti nousta tämän rajakustannustason yli seuraavalle.

----------


## kallio843

> Jos kampanja tuottaa hedelmää eli Helsingin ja Porvoon välille saadaan riittävä vakioasiakaskunta, voidaan mahdollisesti nousta tämän rajakustannustason yli seuraavalle.


Toisin sanoen f77 on tällä hetkellä linja johon heivataan ylimääräinen kapasiteetti mitä ei muualla tarvita. En tiedä kuinka kauan tuota väkisin yrittämistä jaksetaan kun selkeästi on nähtävissä, että vakioasiakaskuntaa ei ole löytynyt. Niin kun olen aikaisemmin todennut että tuollaiset rajut hintakampanjat kertovat sitä tarinaa, että asiakkaita tarvitaan lisää ja nyt sillipurkkia yritetään väkisin tunkea täyteen. Sinäänsä on vähän outoa asiakaskäyttäytymistä, että asiakkaat tunkevat sillipurkkimatkalle Helsingistä Rovaniemelle mutta Helsingistä Porvooseen halutaan matkata linja-autolla. Tämä voi osin olla sitä että Onnibus on niin vahvasti kaukoliikennebrändätty että asiakas vierastaa sitä lyhemmillä matkoilla.

----------


## pehkonen

> Toisin sanoen f77 on tällä hetkellä linja johon heivataan ylimääräinen kapasiteetti mitä ei muualla tarvita. En tiedä kuinka kauan tuota väkisin yrittämistä jaksetaan kun selkeästi on nähtävissä, että vakioasiakaskuntaa ei ole löytynyt. Niin kun olen aikaisemmin todennut että tuollaiset rajut hintakampanjat kertovat sitä tarinaa, että asiakkaita tarvitaan lisää ja nyt sillipurkkia yritetään väkisin tunkea täyteen. Sinäänsä on vähän outoa asiakaskäyttäytymistä, että asiakkaat tunkevat sillipurkkimatkalle Helsingistä Rovaniemelle mutta Helsingistä Porvooseen halutaan matkata linja-autolla. Tämä voi osin olla sitä että Onnibus on niin vahvasti kaukoliikennebrändätty että asiakas vierastaa sitä lyhemmillä matkoilla.


Tai raadollisemmin Helsinki-Porvoo välillä valitaan laajemman tarjonnan ja joustavuuden perusteella toinen liikennöitsijä. Ei kaikki osta ja varaa lippujaan älyvempaimilla.

----------


## samulih

> Tai raadollisemmin Helsinki-Porvoo välillä valitaan laajemman tarjonnan ja joustavuuden perusteella toinen liikennöitsijä. Ei kaikki osta ja varaa lippujaan älyvempaimilla.



Ajavatko nuo OB ihan samoja reittejä kun PL jne?
Jos on näin niin ainoa syy on väärin toteuttu mainostus tai lipunostovälineet, ei kai muuta syytä voi olla jo halvemalla suomalainen pääsisi?

----------


## Minä vain

> Täytyy sanoa että jos tuo 79 kk-hinta tulisi pysyväksi, niin kannattaisi jo todellakin vakavasti harkita oman auton vaihtamista bussiin. Tiedä sitten kuinka paljon vakimatkustajia pitäisi olla jotta tuolla hinnalla voisi kannattavasti ajaa vakioliikennettä kyseisellä välillä ja nykyisellä vuorovälillä?


Jos kausilippulaiset eivät koskaan tee muita matkoja kuin työ- ja koulumatkoja, kertyisi heiltä lipputuloja 1.80 /matka. Ja kun taksimatka Helsingin keskustasta Porvoon keskustaan maksaa 87 , tuskin yhden bussisivun kustannukset on merkittävästi alemmat vaikka taksien hinnoissa onkin ilmaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Mun on vähän vaikea ymmärtää, miksi OB:ta pitää kritisoida siitä, että se käyttää kalustoa tehokkaasti. Eikö se ole fiksua, ja matkustajankin etu, että ne viikonloppupiikin bussit ovat jossain käytössä arkisinkin?

Se, miksi OB ei ehkä ole onnistunut houkuttelemaan kausilippulaisia, voi johtua reitistä (onko sama kuin muilla?), tarjonnasta (onko vuoroja vähemmän kuin muilla?), mukavuudesta (onko OB ahtaampi kuin muut?  mukavuudella on vähän eri merkitys, jos bussimatkan tekee eestaas joka päivä sen sijaan että käy kerran vuodessa Jyväskylässä) ja sitten ihan vaan siitä, että ihmisillä on tapana toimia niin kuin ovat aina toimineet. Siinä missä sinne Jyväskylään mennään ihan vaan siksi että lipun sai halvalla, Helsinkiin mennään duuniin joka tapauksessa ja jos on vuosikausia kulkenut Porvoon Liikenteellä, niin muutoshalukkuus voi olla aika pientä, vaikka hinnassa jotain säästäisikin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siinä missä sinne Jyväskylään mennään ihan vaan siksi että lipun sai halvalla, Helsinkiin mennään duuniin joka tapauksessa ja jos on vuosikausia kulkenut Porvoon Liikenteellä, niin muutoshalukkuus voi olla aika pientä, vaikka hinnassa jotain säästäisikin.


Kaukoliikenteessä normaalihintaiset liput olivat ennen Onnibusin tuloa suorastaan järjettömän kalliita ja Onnibusin tuomalle reilulle hintojen laskulle oli todellinen tilaus. Porvoo - Helsinki -välillä taas perinteiset liikennöitsijät ovat nähtävästi hoitaneet leiviskänsä niin, että matkustajat ovat tyytyväisiä rahoillensa saamaan vastineeseen. Porvoon Liikennettä kiritti siellä jo vanhan henkilöliikennelain aikana Savonlinjan ja Pohjolan Liikenteen vuorot ja ko. väli oli siitä harvinainen, että siellä pääsi osittain alle Matkahuollon listahintojen, vaikka sillä välillä ei ollut junaa kilpailemassa. Porvoon Liikenne vielä varautui kilpailuun ennakoivasti joukkoliikennelain tultua voimaan (kertalippujen hintoja laskettiin, hankittiin uutta kalustoa, laitettiin busseihin langaton netti) ja OnniBusin tullessa apajille kausilipunkin hintaa laskettiin.

Kaukoliikenteessä perinteiset toimijat yllätettiin siis housut kintuissa (ja moni firma ei ole vieläkään saanut housujaan takaisin jalkaan), mutta Porvoossa niin ei käynyt (vaikka Porvoon Liikenne kuuluukin Koiviston Auto -yhtymään, jonka pikavuoroliikenne on ottanut pahasti osumaa kilpailun auettua). Porvoossa matkustajilla ei sen vuoksi ole samanlaista tarvetta kilpailijoille kuin mitä kaukoliikenteessä oli. Kun he ovat tyytyväisiä tuttuun ja turvalliseen Porvoon Liikenteeseen, eivät he koe mielekkääksi siirtyä uuden haastajan palveluiden käyttäjäksi, jossa on kaikenlaisia vieraita ja sen vuoksi pelottavia elementtejä (esim. kausiliput vain kännykkäappsin kautta).

Vakiokäyttäjillä vaikuttaa varmasti myös Porvoon Liikenteen laaja tarjonta vs. OnniBusin kohtuullisen suppea tarjonta. OB:lla viimeinen joka pysäkillä pysähtyvä lähtö Helsingistä Porvooseen on arkisin kello 19.40 (9.1.2017 alkaen haetuissa aikatauluissa 19.10), Porvoon Liikenteellä kello 1.18 - aikamoinen ero. Porvoon Liikenteen tarjonta mahdollistaa aidosti autottomuuden, OB:n tarjonta taas on suunnattu lähinnä toimistotyöaikaa tekevien työmatkaliikenteeseen. Toimistotyöaikaa tekevistäkin suurin osa on varmasti valmiita maksamaan enemmän siitä, että he saavat liikkumisen vapautta tiheistä vuoroväleistä ja laajoista liikennöintiajoista.

Toimistotyöaikaa tekeville rationaalisin vaihtoehto voisi olla ostaa OB:n kausilippu ja maksaa kertamaksulla kilpailijoille ne matkat, jolloin OB:n aikataulut eivät sovi omiin menoihin. Olettaen että OB:n kausilipun hinnaksi palaa 130 euroa kuussa nyt meneillään olevan kampanjan päätyttyä, on erotus Porvoon Liikenteen kausilippuun 69 euroa kuussa. Sillä voisi maksaa 7 kertamaksua (à 9 euroa) kuukauden aikana Porvoon Liikenteelle ja jäädä silti voitolle. Psykologia iskee kuitenkin vastaan tässä: tuntuu pahalta maksaa matkoista lisää, kun on jo maksanut kausilipusta. (Ilmiö on vähän sama kuin ruuhkamaksuissa: ne vähentävät selvästi autoilua, vaikka itse maksu olisi lähes mitättömän suuruinen. Maksaminen tuntuu niin monesta vastenmieliseltä, että jatkuvasti toistuva maksaminen pistää etsimään muita vaihtoehtoja). Vaaka kallistuu äkkiä siihen, että ostetaankin Porvoon Liikenteen kausilippu.

F77:n alkaessa minulle kommentointiin täällä, että Porvoossa on paljon potentiaalia Helsingin-pendelöinnissä, koska joukkoliikenteen osuus pendelöintiliikenteestä on niin pieni. OB:n tarjonta on kuitenkin niin harvaa, että tuskinpa autoilun vapauteen tottuneet suostuvat vaihtamaan siihen.

OB:n tilannetta ei varmasti myöskään helpota, että Porvooseen liikennöidään kahdella eri konseptilla: perinteisellä kaukoliikennekonseptilla (F7) ja OnniRider-konseptilla (F77). Matkustajien on vaikea hahmottaa, että linjanumerosta riippuen pysäkit ja maksutavat vaihtuvatkin. Bussit ovat kuitenkin ihan samanlaisia.

Kaikesta tästä huolimatta en pidä OB:n tilannetta Porvoossa mitenkään toivottomana. F77 pyörii 9.1.2017 alkaen kaukoliikenteen sesonkiaikoina yhdellä bussilla. Jos muiden bussien osalta kouluvuoden arkiliikenteestä pitää kattaa vain muuttuvat kulut, voi joku tuollainen 70 - 80 euroa (+ ALV) lipputuloja lähtöä kohden riittää kattamaan kustannukset. 4 euron (+ ALV) keskilipunhinnalla se tarkoittaisi 18 - 20 matkustajaa / lähtö, minkä ei pitäisi olla mitenkään mahdoton lisämarkkinoinnilla, jos nytkin menee toistakymmentä matkustajaa. Jos lisäksi F77:sta ja kaukoliikenteestä saadaan tuotannollista synergiaa, riittää pienempikin matkustajamäärä.

----------


## kallio843

> Ajavatko nuo OB ihan samoja reittejä kun PL jne?


Samaa reittiä kun Porvoon Liikenne. Osa Savonlinjan vuoroista ajaa Mellunmäen kautta ja osa suoraan motarille Porvoon Liikenteen ja Onnin tapaan. Pohjolan Liikenne ajaa kaiketi Porvoon kautta ajavat myös Mellunmäen kautta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Täytyy sanoa että jos tuo 79 kk-hinta tulisi pysyväksi, niin kannattaisi jo todellakin vakavasti harkita oman auton vaihtamista bussiin. Tiedä sitten kuinka paljon vakimatkustajia pitäisi olla jotta tuolla hinnalla voisi kannattavasti ajaa vakioliikennettä kyseisellä välillä ja nykyisellä vuorovälillä?


Nyt 79 euron kuukausilippu on tullut pysyväksi OnniBusilla. Kertalipun hinta mobiilisovelluksella on 3 e. Kuukausilippu on siis halvempi kuin HSL:n seutulippu ja kertalippu halvempi kuin HSL-alueella kunnan sisäinen kertalippu.

----------


## 339-DF

Kävin nyt ihan huvin vuoksi tutkimassa aikatauluja ja hintoja. Molemmilla liikennöitsijöillä on selkeät aikataulut. Porvoon Liikenne ilmoittaa matka-ajaksi 1 h 7 min, Onni kulkee vuorokaudenajasta riippuen 5055 minuutissa. Makuasia, onko ero iso. Minusta on. 

Hinnoissa ero on aivan valtava. Porvoon Liikenne 199/kk, Onni 79/kk. Ei ole makuasia, onko ero iso. On se.

Kun en tunne kustannustasoa, on vaikea sanoa, voiko Onnin reitti olla kannattava. Jos bussissa on 70 henkeä, ja kuukausilippulaiset tekevät kuussa 40 matkaa eli maksavat 2/matka, niin yhdellä linjasivulla tienaa 140  ja se sitoo auton 6065 minuutiksi Kevätkumpuun asti. Ehkä tuo nousee kannattavuusrajan yläpuolelle, jos autopäivät jyvitetään periaatteella "bussi on hankittu kuitenkin kaukovuorojen piikkejä varten".

OnniRiderin Olari-linjaa odotellessa... Tuolla hintatasolla se nimittäin peittoaa sekä HSL:n hinnat, palvelun että matkustusmukavuuden sitten metrovaiheessa mennen tullen.

Edit: eipä ne Porvoon Liikenteen aikataulut olleetkaan kovin selkeät. Siellä onkin neljä eri linjaa, joista kolmen matka-aika on verrannollinen Onnin kanssa, yksi vain oli hitaampi Söderkullan kautta. Nuo kolme nopeaa linjaa muodostavat yhdessä tiheämmän vuorovälin ja laajemmat liikennöintiajat kuin Onni. Neljäs sitten tukee vielä, jos ei ole kiire.

----------


## killerpop

> Edit: eipä ne Porvoon Liikenteen aikataulut olleetkaan kovin selkeät. Siellä onkin neljä eri linjaa, joista kolmen matka-aika on verrannollinen Onnin kanssa, yksi vain oli hitaampi Söderkullan kautta. Nuo kolme nopeaa linjaa muodostavat yhdessä tiheämmän vuorovälin ja laajemmat liikennöintiajat kuin Onni. Neljäs sitten tukee vielä, jos ei ole kiire.


Oikeastaan hyvinkin selkeät, 861863 ovat identtisiä Porvoon ja Kampin välillä ja sitten erikseen 848. Ja 861 itsessään vie väkeä tuon identtisen välin, 862 vie sitten väkeä/tuo väkeä Haikosta, 863 Kevätkummusta.

Yhtälaillahan ne voisivat olla vaikka 861, 861H ja 861K, jossa kirjain kertoisi määräpaikan.

----------


## 339-DF

Joo, on ne varmaan ihan selkeät niille, jotka niitä käyttää. Mulla virhe tapahtui siinä, että kuvittelin HelsinkiPorvoo -välin olevan kaukoliikennettä, ja sitä kautta ei löytynyt jostain syystä mitään muuta kuin se 848. Vasta myöhemmin, kun vähän ihmettelin miksi Onni jatkaa Porvoossa jonkun sortin lähiöön mutta Porvoon Liikenne ei, älysin katsella paikallisliikenteen puolta ja siellä oli pari Porvoon sisäistä paikallisreittiä plus sitten kaikki nämä muut Helsingin-reitit. Olisi kai sen selkeämminkin voinut toteuttaa, mutta löytyihän ne lopulta jostain kuitenkin. Paikallisille tuo varmaan on ihan tuttu juttu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt 79 euron kuukausilippu on tullut pysyväksi OnniBusilla. Kertalipun hinta mobiilisovelluksella on 3 e. Kuukausilippu on siis halvempi kuin HSL:n seutulippu ja kertalippu halvempi kuin HSL-alueella kunnan sisäinen kertalippu.


Tätä kun lukee, miettii kannattaisiko muuttaa Espoosta Porvooseen? Hienoon vanhaan kulduurikaupunkiin!

Nyt olisi tietysti hyvä tietää, miten kauan matka kaiken kaikkiaan kestää jos määränpää on Pitäjänmäki eikä Helsingin keskusta, ja paljonko kulkeminen sitten maksaa kun on ostettava HSL:n kausilippu ulkokuntalaiselle, Onnibussin kuukausilipun lisäksi? 

Saavatko muuten Porvoosta Helsinkiin työmatkaa tekevät vähentää työmatkoja verotuksessa Matkahuollon tariffin mukaan vai Onnibusin?

t. Rainer

----------


## irritus

Porvoo kuuluu HSL:n kehyskuntiin, joten porvoolaisille Helsingin sisäinen kausi maksaa saman kuin helsinkiläisillekin. Esimerkiksi 30 päivää 52,40 .

Kehyskuntalaiset voivat ostaa myös Espoon ja Vantaan sisäisiä kausia sekä Espoo-Vantaa-Helsinki seutukauden pääkaupunkiseutulaisten hinnalla.

Kehyskuntalaisuus ei koske Kirkkonummen, Keravan eikä Sipoon lippuja. Ne ovat kehyskuntalaisille huomattavasti kalliimpia kuin pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Porvoo kuuluu HSL:n kehyskuntiin, joten porvoolaisille Helsingin sisäinen kausi maksaa saman kuin helsinkiläisillekin. Esimerkiksi 30 päivää 52,40 .
> 
> Kehyskuntalaiset voivat ostaa myös Espoon ja Vantaan sisäisiä kausia sekä Espoo-Vantaa-Helsinki seutukauden pääkaupunkiseutulaisten hinnalla.
> 
> Kehyskuntalaisuus ei koske Kirkkonummen, Keravan eikä Sipoon lippuja. Ne ovat kehyskuntalaisille huomattavasti kalliimpia kuin pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaille.


Oho, tuota en tiennyt. Onko se pysyvä tarjous? Miten se siis on mahdollista että Porvoo joka on Sipoon toisella puolella laskettaisiin "kehyskuntiin"?

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Tätä kun lukee, miettii kannattaisiko muuttaa Espoosta Porvooseen? Hienoon vanhaan kulduurikaupunkiin!


Aika rohkea veto, jos muuttaa tämän pohjalta. OnniBusin markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä pysyvyys ei ole mitenkään taattua. Hinnat voi muuttua vaikka koko ajan ja jos homma ei kannata, niin liikenne voidaan lopettaa 3 kk varoitusajalla viranomaisille (matkustajille ei tarvitse ilmoittaa mitään).

Tuolla 79 euron kuukausilipulla ei muuten saa kovin kaksista tarjontaa (varsinkaan tammikuussa tulevien supistusten jälkeen). Espoon haja-asutusalueillekin kulkee busseja enemmän kuin OnniBuseja Porvooseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aika rohkea veto, jos muuttaa tämän pohjalta. OnniBusin markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä pysyvyys ei ole mitenkään taattua. Hinnat voi muuttua vaikka koko ajan ja jos homma ei kannata, niin liikenne voidaan lopettaa 3 kk varoitusajalla viranomaisille (matkustajille ei tarvitse ilmoittaa mitään).
> 
> Tuolla 79 euron kuukausilipulla ei muuten saa kovin kaksista tarjontaa (varsinkaan tammikuussa tulevien supistusten jälkeen). Espoon haja-asutusalueillekin kulkee busseja enemmän kuin OnniBuseja Porvooseen.


Joo, en ole tilaamassa muuttofirmaa, mutta jos yleisesti ottaen bussitarjonta Porvoon ja Stadin välillä paranisi ja hinnat kohtuullisia, samoin Helsingin sisäinen lippu porvoolaisille,  niin voisi jossain vaiheessa sitten kun eläkkeelle lähtöön on enää muutama vuosi, harkita Porvooseenkin muuttoa. Ero Espoon haja-asutusalueisiin on kuitenkin se että se on oikea kaupunki josta palvelut löytyvät läheltä.

t. Rainer

----------


## irritus

> Oho, tuota en tiennyt. Onko se pysyvä tarjous?


HSL:n kehyskuntasopimukset taitavat olla toistaiseksi voimassa olevia. Järjestelmä on ollut olemassa jo vuosia, mutta aina löytyy kaupunki, joka haluaa solmia tai irtisanoa sopimuksensa HSL:n kanssa. Muutoksia voi siis tulla.

Viimeksi sopimuksensa irtisanoi Riihimäki. Riihimäkeläisten viimeinen päivä ostaa HSL:n lippuja kehyskunta-hinnoin oli 31.3.2016. Esimerkiksi Helsingin sisäisen kauden 30 päivän jakson hinta pomppasi kertaheitolla 52,40 eurosta 127,00 euroon. Tuolla hinnalla kausilippua ei enää edes kannata hankkia, ellei matkusta HSL:n välineillä kolme kertaa päivässä.




> Miten se siis on mahdollista että Porvoo joka on Sipoon toisella puolella laskettaisiin "kehyskuntiin"?


HSL:n kehyskunta on puhtaasti hallinnollinen termi, joka ei ole sidoksissa maantieteeseen. Kehyskuntia ovat kunnat, jotka ovat solmineet sopimuksen HSL:n kanssa. Tällä hetkellä kehyskunta-sopimuksien piirissä ovat Hanko, Hausjärvi, Hyvinkää, Inkoo, Järvenpää, Karkkila, Lohja, Mäntsälä, Nurmijärvi, Pornainen, Porvoo, Pukkila, Raasepori, Siuntio, Tuusula ja Vihti. 

Lisää tietoa saa HSL:n sivuilta Kehyskuntien asukkaiden HSL-liput ja liput kehyskuntiin.

----------


## MJG

> Viimeksi sopimuksensa irtisanoi Riihimäki. Riihimäkeläisten viimeinen päivä ostaa HSL:n lippuja kehyskunta-hinnoin oli 31.3.2016. Esimerkiksi Helsingin sisäisen kauden 30 päivän jakson hinta pomppasi kertaheitolla 52,40 eurosta 127,00 euroon. Tuolla hinnalla kausilippua ei enää edes kannata hankkia, ellei matkusta HSL:n välineillä kolme kertaa päivässä.


Eikä silloinkaan, jos on työssä käynnistä kyse. Köyhän miehen 28 päivän lippu eli neljä kappaletta viiden vuorokauden lippuja maksaa 96 euroa.

----------


## vesa.

> Nyt 79 euron kuukausilippu on tullut pysyväksi OnniBusilla. Kertalipun hinta mobiilisovelluksella on 3 e. Kuukausilippu on siis halvempi kuin HSL:n seutulippu ja kertalippu halvempi kuin HSL-alueella kunnan sisäinen kertalippu.


Kauaa ei pysyvyys kestänyt ja hinnat on nyt nostettu. 89 eur kk ja 3,4 eur kertalippu.

----------


## aki

> Kauaa ei pysyvyys kestänyt ja hinnat on nyt nostettu. 89 eur kk ja 3,4 eur kertalippu.


OB:n tiedotteesta lainattua:

Onniriderin asiakaskunnan vakiinnuttua tasapainoa haetaan nyt kannattavuuslaskelmien kautta. "Haluamme palvella asiakkaitamme mahdollisimman hyvin tällä ainutlaatuisella reitillä. Hintojen tarkastelun tuloksena näimme tarpeellisena toimenpiteenä toteuttaa maltillinen hintojen korotus lipuillemme. Säännöllisten asiakkaidemme kuukausittaiset kustannukset säilyvät mahdollisimman edullisina myös muutoksen jälkeen" Toteaa OB:n toimitusjohtaja Lauri Helke.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Aika halpaahan tuo vielä on. Jos vertaa vaikka junalippua Järvenpäähän (39 km Helsingin keskustasta, matka-aika 30 min), joka maksaa sarjalippuna 5,76 /matka tai 144 /kk vs Onnirider 3,4 /matka tai 89 /kk (noin 50 km, matka-aika 50 min Kamppi-Porvoon las).

----------


## Joonas Pio

Porvoon Liikenne siirtää huomattavasti tarjontaa 860-sarjalta 848:lle. 848 alkaa ajaa arkisin ruuhka-aikoina 20 minuutin välein ruuhkasuuntaan ja ruuhkan laidoilla sekä lauantaina päivällä 30 minuutin välein. Muulloin ajetaan tunnin välein, sunnuntaisin jatkossa läpi päivän. 860-sarjalla harvenee ruuhkan vuoroväli 20 minuuttiin, liikennöintiajat ovat arkisin lähes samat, mutta viikonloppuna ajetaan vain päivällä tunnin välein (la n. 9-18 ja su n. 11.30-20). 862:lle jää vain kaksi lähtöä aamulla Porvoosta ja neljä lähtöä iltapäivällä Helsingistä. 863 liikennöi jatkossa selvästi suppeammilla liikennöintiajoilla. Pikavuorot M-P 10.10 Helsingistä ja M-P 17.30 Porvoosta lopetetaan.

Ely-keskuksen hakemuksia:
848: http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...e-fa301b3724c1
861: http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...a-6d4554b9ed90
862/863 (sekä paikkurin muutoksia): http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...1-c0e5a9f1c08d
Pikavuorot: http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...7-fd67d35e9f5e

Lisäksi Porvoon Liikenne lopettaa viimeisen viikonloppuvuoron Myrskylän suuntaan ja lyhentää saman suunnan aamu- ja iltapäivävuoron välille Porvoo-Myrskylä, joten osuus Myrskylä-Artjärvi jää pois. Artjärvelle pääsee jatkossa siis M-P 12.15 -vuorolla Porvoosta. Myös koulp 7.10 Kreivilä-Loviisa ja koulp 13.40 Porvoo-Loviisa-Kreivilä -vuorot lopetetaan.

Ely-keskuksen hakemus: http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...a-6691ad6c6751

Onnibus karsii F77:n tarjontaa kovalla kädellä, kuten toisessa ketjussa jo mainittiinkin: http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...b-41e3d190a39b

Muutokset tapahtuvat 14.8.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:08 ----------




> Onnibus karsii F77:n tarjontaa kovalla kädellä, kuten toisessa ketjussa jo mainittiinkin: http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...b-41e3d190a39b


Tekemäni karkea aikataululuonnos 14.8. alkaen tuon hakemuksen pohjalta:

----------


## Andelin

Ei kyllä ollut kovin fiksua Savonlinjalta tuoda sen kummemmin tiedottamatta 15 euron käteishinnan Helsinki-Porvoon linjalle, vakiovuoroja mukaanlukien 1.6 alkaen. Kun edellinen hinta oli 8 euroa.

Näin reitillä, jolla kulkee toivottoman vanhoja uudelleenkoritettuja Volvoholkkeja 90-luvulta. Uusi Linjalla-sovellus on toki makee, ja siinä hyviä 4-7 euron hintoja, muttamutta... ei näin! Huonoa pelisilmää reitillä jossa kaikkien kilpailijoiden käteishinnat ovat korkeintaan 9 euroa.

Jos nyt vielä haluaa kankeata valtakunnallista taksaa korjata, niin laittaisivat Hki-Porvoon reitin 10 euroon.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Porvoon Liikenteen ensi talven aikataulu: http://www.koivistonauto.fi/wp-conte...taulut1718.pdf

Matkakorttien hinnat muuttuvat 20 matkan kortti 99 -> 118 ja 30 päivän kortti 199 -> 188. Kertalippu pysynee samana.

----------


## kallio843

Onnibus ei ilmeisesti ole ihan toivotulla tavalla saanut hommaa pyörimään kun kesällä vuoroväli on tuo 2,5 tuntia. Samaan aikaan kun Porvoon liikenne laskee kausilipun hintaa niin ei se nyt varsinaisesti kannusta onniriderin vastaavan tuotteen ostoon.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kertalippu pysynee samana.


Ja pysyykin, kysyin asiaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

KA-konserni on julkaissut mobiilisovelluksen ja ainakin tällä hetkellä sieltä saa Helsinki-Porvoo -välille rekisteröinnin jälkeen ensimmäisen 30 päivän lipun 99,50 (norm. 199) ja 20 matkan lipun 49,50 (norm. 99).

Linkki sovellukseen: http://www.koivistonauto.fi/2017/07/...obiilisovellus

----------


## markus1979

Onniriderin päivälippu, 5,60 euroa on kyllä satunnaiselle käyttäjälle oikein järkevä. Jätin auton Viikkiin ostarille välttäen keskustan kalliit pysäköintihallit ja kävin päiväreissulla Porvoossa. Molempiin suuntiin F77 Astromegalla, aiemmin on ollut Altanoa.

----------


## Andelin

788 Rautatientori-Nikkilä-Porvoo heittää kouluvuoden alusta yhden aamuvuoron Porvoon Gammelbackan kautta. Tietääkö joku mitä reittiä ajetaan?

----------


## Prompter

> 788 Rautatientori-Nikkilä-Porvoo heittää kouluvuoden alusta yhden aamuvuoron Porvoon Gammelbackan kautta. Tietääkö joku mitä reittiä ajetaan?


Ymmärtääkseni tällaista. (linkki ei toimi mobiililla)

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 788 Rautatientori-Nikkilä-Porvoo heittää kouluvuoden alusta yhden aamuvuoron Porvoon Gammelbackan kautta. Tietääkö joku mitä reittiä ajetaan?


Ajettiin tuo vuoro jo viime talvenakin.

----------


## Andelin

Ajjaa, okei. Koukkaako se ihan Pääskytien yläasteen pihalle asti?

----------


## Prompter

> Ajjaa, okei. Koukkaako se ihan Pääskytien yläasteen pihalle asti?


Joo. Siinä käännetään ympäri ja jätetään porukka pysäkille, jos on menijöitä.

----------


## Andelin

> Joo. Siinä käännetään ympäri ja jätetään porukka pysäkille, jos on menijöitä.


 Oho. Onpas palvelua yläastenuorisolle. Ehkä ovat sitten tuolla pitkin linjaa joutuneet kahlaamaan syviäkin metsiä päästääkseen HSL-bussin kyytiin.  :Cool:

----------


## Prompter

> Ymmärtääkseni tällaista. (linkki ei toimi mobiililla)
> 
> Liite 2723


Varmistin asian: olin väärässä. Vuoro ajetaan koululta lähdön jälkeen Gammelbackantietä. Toki Tolkkistentielle palataan myöhemmin.

----------


## Andelin

Onnibusin F77:n aikataulu katkeaa sunnuntaina 8.10. Jonka jälkeen mitä? Supistavat koulujen syysloman ajaksi vissiin, mutta sitten?

Varaussaitilta olen lukevinani, että iltavuoroja oltaisiin lisäämässä, onko niin?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onnibus hienosäätää F77:n aikataulua: http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...0-331b86aa5551

----------


## Andelin

> Onnibus hienosäätää F77:n aikataulua: http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...0-331b86aa5551


 Jep. Koululoma-supistukset jäävät pois, ja muutama su-iltavuoro tulee lisää.

----------


## markus1979

Oliko nyt niin, että Porvoon liikenteen vuoroihin ei myydä etukäteenkään ostettaessa "nettialennushintaisia" lippuja? Matkahuollon systeemissä näyttivät kaikki olevan 9 euroa (Porvoo-Helsinki). Onnilla sensijaan oli reilusti euron lippuja tarjolla. Mites muut tuota väliä ajavat? Pitäisi myöhempään lauantai-iltana palata ja Onnin aikataulu ei oikein yllä..

Savonlinjalla on reilusti alle 2 euron lippuja verkkokaupassa, mutta myös lauantain myöhäisillan vuorot puuttuvat..

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Oliko nyt niin, että Porvoon liikenteen vuoroihin ei myydä etukäteenkään ostettaessa "nettialennushintaisia" lippuja? Matkahuollon systeemissä näyttivät kaikki olevan 9 euroa (Porvoo-Helsinki). Onnilla sensijaan oli reilusti euron lippuja tarjolla. Mites muut tuota väliä ajavat? Pitäisi myöhempään lauantai-iltana palata ja Onnin aikataulu ei oikein yllä..
> 
> Savonlinjalla on reilusti alle 2 euron lippuja verkkokaupassa, mutta myös lauantain myöhäisillan vuorot puuttuvat..


Porvoon Liikenteellä aikuisten kertalippu on aina 9. Ja vuoroja ajetaan aamusta iltaan vähintään tunnin välein.

----------


## Andelin

Jaksaako joku muistaa milloin Savonlinja lakkautti tämän outolintureitin Porvoo-motari-Ilmala...?

----------


## ilpo

> Jaksaako joku muistaa milloin Savonlinja lakkautti tämän outolintureitin Porvoo-motari-Ilmala...?


Elokuussa 2014, samaan aikaan kun aloitti yhdessä Porvoon Liikenteen kanssa uudella linjalla 848 (Kamppi - Pasila - Viikki - Söderkulla - Porvoo). Nykyään 848:a liikennöi vain Porvoon Liikenne.

----------


## kallio843

> Elokuussa 2014, samaan aikaan kun aloitti yhdessä Porvoon Liikenteen kanssa uudella linjalla 848 (Kamppi - Pasila - Viikki - Söderkulla - Porvoo). Nykyään 848:a liikennöi vain Porvoon Liikenne.


Viimeisessä vaiheessa savonmafialla taisi olla ilman tuo Pasilan reitti ilman U-tunnusta ja sitten se loppuikin aika nopsasti.

----------


## Andelin

Ja vasta nyt hokasin, että Pukkilan Liikenne lopetti Porvoo-Helsinki-välinsä 1.1.2018 - yhtä SS-vuoroa lukuunottamatta.

----------


## Eppu

> Ja vasta nyt hokasin, että Pukkilan Liikenne lopetti Porvoo-Helsinki-välinsä 1.1.2018 - yhtä SS-vuoroa lukuunottamatta.


Ei taida enää kovinkaan kauaa pysyä hengissä kyseinen firma ja se on sääli. Liekö pian useampi auto sieltä kohta myynnissäkin? Kun Helsinkiin asti ei ajeta niin kalustotarve pienempi...

----------


## Andelin

> Ei taida enää kovinkaan kauaa pysyä hengissä kyseinen firma ja se on sääli. Liekö pian useampi auto sieltä kohta myynnissäkin? Kun Helsinkiin asti ei ajeta niin kalustotarve pienempi...


 Kun muutama vuosi sitten kävin firman 90-vuotissynttäreillä kerrottiin, että talon Hki-Porvoo-Pukkila-lähtö klo 14.00 oli kulkenut samaan aikaan vuodesta 1937 lähtien...

Vähän vanhan liiton firma jotenkin, joka vähän hitaasti hoksasi uuden vapautetun liikenteen pelisäännöt, ja tietysti jäi kovempien kilpailijoiden jalkoihin. Pitkään Pukkilan Liikenne oli pendelöijien suosiossa kun pitivät uusinta ja parasta autokantaa, mutta joka nyt sitten on jäänyt uusimmista wifistelyistä ja lippusovelluksista jälkeen. Vähän konservatiivisesti ovat suhtautuneet linjastoonsa, olisivat voineet kokeilla Askolasta nopeata motarivuoroa Helsinkiin Kuninkaanportin tai Länsi-Porvoon kautta. Porvoon päässä olisivat voineet vetää reittiään Hornhattulan uuden asuinalueen läpi jo 10 vuotta sitten (jolloin otin yhteyttä ja ehdotin). Eivät lähteneet kisaamaan Pohjolan Liikenteen reitistöstä Pornaisissa, eivätkä koskaan ole skabanneet Porvoo-Mäntsälä ELY-hankinnoista jne.

Yksi skenaario kai on että jäävät tyypilliiseksi 2-3 auton charterfirmaksi koilliselle Uudellemaalle ja että Koivistofirmat vievät reittialueen kun muutenkin toimivat sekä Porvoon että Lahden päässä.

----------


## kallio843

Kuinka kauan Porvoon liikenteen vuoro Vallilasta Jalostamolle on ollut ajossa? Äsken vasta huomasin sattumalta. Näyttää lähtevän Fleminginkadun pysäkiltä 7.00.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuinka kauan Porvoon liikenteen vuoro Vallilasta Jalostamolle on ollut ajossa? Äsken vasta huomasin sattumalta. Näyttää lähtevän Fleminginkadun pysäkiltä 7.00.


Jo jonkun aikaa. 5.55-vuoro Kampista kääntyy myös AKK:lle Sturenkadulta ja 6.55-vuoro ajaa Kampista Kehä I:n ja Kontulan kautta.

----------


## JT

Kilpilahden aikataulut

Joistakin vuoroista saisi mielenkiintoisia HSL-alueen yhteyksiä, jos ne muutettaisiin normaaliksi reittiliikenteeksi U-liikennesopimuksella: esimerkiksi Kirkkonummi - Kehä III - Espoon keskus - Kehä III - Tikkurila prime time -yhteys.

----------


## Miska

> Kuinka kauan Porvoon liikenteen vuoro Vallilasta Jalostamolle on ollut ajossa? Äsken vasta huomasin sattumalta. Näyttää lähtevän Fleminginkadun pysäkiltä 7.00.


Käsittääkseni tuota on ajettu iät ja ajat. Mielestäni vuoro oli olemassa viime vuosikymmenellä, mutta historia voi olla paljon pidempikin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:51 ----------




> Kilpilahden aikataulut
> 
> Joistakin vuoroista saisi mielenkiintoisia HSL-alueen yhteyksiä, jos ne muutettaisiin normaaliksi reittiliikenteeksi U-liikennesopimuksella: esimerkiksi Kirkkonummi - Kehä III - Espoon keskus - Kehä III - Tikkurila prime time -yhteys.


Kilpilahden vuorot eivät muuten olleet U-liikennettä ennen elokuuta 2014 kuten muut 170-tien vakiovuorot. Käsittääkseni liikennöitsijä halusi varmistaa, etteivät HSL-alueen matkustajat kuormita ja hidasta vuoroja. Toisaalta eipä noilla muutamalla päivittäisellä vuorolla kovin merkittävää palvelutasollista merkitystä olisi Östersundomissa ja Etelä-Sipoossa ollutkaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muista liikennöitsijöistä en tiedä (Kilpilahden sivujen mukaan Kirkkonummen-vuoroissa ei ole maksupäätettä), mutta Porvoon Liikenteellä kyytiin pääsee normaaleilla taksoilla Kilpilahden portille asti (ja alueelle kulkuluvalla). Keravan kolme vuoroa ovat U-liikennettä linjana 983 Keravalla ja Sipoossa.

----------


## Zambo

> Muista liikennöitsijöistä en tiedä (Kilpilahden sivujen mukaan Kirkkonummen-vuoroissa ei ole maksupäätettä)


Erikssonin ja Forsblomin ajamat vuorot ovat ainakin ennen olleet henkilökunnalle hankittua tilausliikennettä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Porvoon Liikenne hakee nyt uusia sunnuntaivuoroja 861:lle aamulle ja illalle, uutta pe-la ja la-su välisinä öinä ajettavaa 848-vuoroa 3.05 Porvoosta ja 4.18 Kampista, uutta 20.35 848-lauantaivuoroa, Porvoo-Loviisa-välin muuttamista reittiliikenneluvalle ja Porvoo-Pellinki-välin muuttamista vain koulujen kesälomalla ajettavaksi uusin aikatauluin.

----------


## Andelin

Ja Pukkila taittuu linjalla ja lopettaa myös sunnuntaivuoronsa Helsinkiin. Samoin lopetetaan pohjoisessa Pukkila-Lahti väli ja suurin osa kesäliikenteestä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Porvoon Liikenteen talviaikatauluun ei ole Helsingin-vuorojen osalta tullut oikeastaan muutoksia, mainittakoon yhden 862:n lähdön muuttuminen 861:ksi: https://www.koivistonauto.fi/wp-cont...aikataulut.pdf

----------


## Andelin

Mites spekuloisimme että Porvoon Liikenne integroi Onnibusin Helsinki-Porvoo välille?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mites spekuloisimme että Porvoon Liikenne integroi Onnibusin Helsinki-Porvoo välille?


Helsinki - Porvoo -väli on lähiliikennettä, veikkaisin että OB-liikenne loppuu kokonaan tai lähes kokonaan siltä väliltä. Helsinki - Porvoo -välin matkustus keskitettäneen Porvoon Liikenteen busseihin ja Porvoon Liikenteen kausilipun hinta palautetaan kilpailua edeltäneelle hintatasolle. Siirtymäajan jo ostetut Onnirider-liput kelpaisivat Porvoon Liikenteen kyydissä. Jos OB-liikennettä jää tuolle välille, niin se jää Porvoosta itään päin kyytiin nousevien matkustajien motivoimana.

----------


## aki

> Helsinki - Porvoo -väli on lähiliikennettä, veikkaisin että OB-liikenne loppuu kokonaan tai lähes kokonaan siltä väliltä. Helsinki - Porvoo -välin matkustus keskitettäneen Porvoon Liikenteen busseihin ja Porvoon Liikenteen kausilipun hinta palautetaan kilpailua edeltäneelle hintatasolle. Siirtymäajan jo ostetut Onnirider-liput kelpaisivat Porvoon Liikenteen kyydissä. Jos OB-liikennettä jää tuolle välille, niin se jää Porvoosta itään päin kyytiin nousevien matkustajien motivoimana.


Oikeaan osuit https://www.onnibus.com/porvoon-ja-h...sa-uudistuksia

----------


## kuukanko

> Oikeaan osuit


En täysin, sillä Porvoon Liikenne laskeekin kausilipun hintaa eikä nosta sitä. Ehkä se tapahtuu sitten myöhemmin  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> En täysin, sillä Porvoon Liikenne laskeekin kausilipun hintaa eikä nosta sitä. Ehkä se tapahtuu sitten myöhemmin


Joka tapauksessa kausilipun hinta yli kaksinkertaistuu niille jotka ovat käyttäneet OB:n onnirider-kausilippua. Ei tuo 168/kk hinta silti mikään kohtuuton ole jos verrataan vaikka HSL:n ABCD-kausilippuun jonka hinta on 156,40/kk. Matkustajat ovat kuitenkin jo tottuneet edullisempiin lipunhintoihin, joten tuskin Porvoon liikenne voi tuota hintaa hirveästi alkaa korottamaan jos mielii pitää matkustajat busseissaan.

----------


## rane

> Joka tapauksessa kausilipun hinta yli kaksinkertaistuu niille jotka ovat käyttäneet OB:n onnirider-kausilippua. Ei tuo 168/kk hinta silti mikään kohtuuton ole jos verrataan vaikka HSL:n ABCD-kausilippuun jonka hinta on 156,40/kk. Matkustajat ovat kuitenkin jo tottuneet edullisempiin lipunhintoihin, joten tuskin Porvoon liikenne voi tuota hintaa hirveästi alkaa korottamaan jos mielii pitää matkustajat busseissaan.


Oikeastaan tuo matkakustannus ei nouse noin paljoa vaikka lipun hinta nouseekin. Jos on tavallinen 40 000 euroa vuodessa ansaitseva, on korotus noin 74%, koska verottajan omavastuuosuuden ylittävä vähennysoikeus kasvaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Oikeaan osuit https://www.onnibus.com/porvoon-ja-h...sa-uudistuksia


862:n lähtöjen lisäys liittynee jutussa mainittuun vuorotarjonnan kasvattamiseen: https://www.koivistonauto.fi/wp-cont...19alkaenv4.pdf

Mitähän lähtöjä talveksi vielä lisätään?

----------


## kallio843

Mikäli heikohko vuoromäärä ja ainainen Itä-Helsingin kierros ei haittaa, niin Savonlinja myy tällä hetkellä Helsinki-Porvoo välille 120 eurolla 30 päivän kausilippua mobiilisovelluksessa.

----------


## Andelin

Mikäli oikein laskin niin Savonlinnan tarjonta putoaa  reitillä reilusti kesäkaudella, muistaakseni 16 vuorostaan 9:ään. Näillä näkymin yksi niistä ei palaudu enää syksyllä.

----------


## repesorsa

Nyt on sitten Porvoon Liikenteen vuoro vähentää tarjontaa Helsigin-linjalla 22.2.2021 alkaen: https://www.ostnyland.fi/artikel/nyt...ka-pa-turerna/
Puolet päivävuoroista poistuu "ei kannata ajaa tyhjillä autoilla" sanoo tj Wallenius, viidennes kuljettajista lomautetaan samalla. Tällä tavalla yritetään firma pelasta, kertoo Wallenius. 5 autoa jää kierrosta pois ja 10 on myyty syksyn jälkenn.

----------


## Andelin

> Nyt on sitten Porvoon Liikenteen vuoro vähentää tarjontaa Helsigin-linjalla 22.2.2021 alkaen: https://www.ostnyland.fi/artikel/nyt...ka-pa-turerna/
> Puolet päivävuoroista poistuu "ei kannata ajaa tyhjillä autoilla" sanoo tj Wallenius, viidennes kuljettajista lomautetaan samalla. Tällä tavalla yritetään firma pelasta, kertoo Wallenius. 5 autoa jää kierrosta pois ja 10 on myyty syksyn jälkenn.


Pääkuvio karsimisessa on, että ruuhkavuoroja vähennetään tuntuvasti varsinkin suorilla 860-sarjan moottoritievuoroilla, jonka liikenne päättyy iltaisin jo klo 18 mennessä. Päälinjalla 848 Hki-Pasila-Söderkulla-Porvoo päivävuoroja vähennetään yhteen tunnissa, ja liikennöinti päättyy arki-iltoina jo klo 23 jälkeen. Porvoon Liikenteen kokonaiskuvioon vaikuttaa myös se, että yhtiö menetti vuosikymmenien jälkeen koko Sköldvik-jalostamokombinaatin liikenteen Korsisaarelle viime syksynä. Tämä oli perua edeltäjä Norrgårdin ajoilta.

----------


## Kari Juntunen

> Pääkuvio karsimisessa on, että ruuhkavuoroja vähennetään tuntuvasti varsinkin suorilla 860-sarjan moottoritievuoroilla, jonka liikenne päättyy iltaisin jo klo 18 mennessä. Päälinjalla 848 Hki-Pasila-Söderkulla-Porvoo päivävuoroja vähennetään yhteen tunnissa, ja liikennöinti päättyy arki-iltoina jo klo 23 jälkeen. Porvoon Liikenteen kokonaiskuvioon vaikuttaa myös se, että yhtiö menetti vuosikymmenien jälkeen koko Sköldvik-jalostamokombinaatin liikenteen Korsisaarelle viime syksynä. Tämä oli perua edeltäjä Norrgårdin ajoilta.


Uutisessa näytettiin sanovan että supistukset ovat tilapäisiä. Saa nähdä sitten kun aika kuluu palataanko enää entiseen.
Porvoo-Sköldvik-liikenteen siirtyminen Korsisaarelle onkin aika iso paukku, reittejä on ollut useita.

----------

